# Textfarbe bei JTextField ändern



## Guest (10. Feb 2007)

Hi ich möchte jedes mal, wenn ich mit "append" eine neue Text Zeile hinzufüge deren Textfarbe ändern.
Wenn ich vor "append" setForeground() benutze ändert der gleich den ganzen Text. Ich will aber nur das
die neue Zeile eine andere Farbe bekommt und die Zeilen davor ihre alte Farbe behalten.
Kann mir vllt einer ein kurzes Beispiel schreiben? :bahnhof: 

mfg thomas


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2007)

sorry meine FARBE ÄNDERN BEI JTEXTAREA!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Feb 2007)

Das geht nicht. Dafür brauchst du eine JTextPane oder JEditorPane - das wurde schon ab und zu gefragt, such einfach mal im Forum nach JEditorPane.


----------



## Guest (10. Feb 2007)

ok danke dir


----------

